# German Blue Ram Love ft Chili Rasbora



## xNiNELiVES

Cam? More importantly lens?


----------



## EndlerGame

Those rams are beautiful!


----------



## Jiinx

wow, stunning photo.


----------



## acitydweller

very very pretty rams.! time for my rescale to happen!!!!


----------



## Aqua Jon

BEAUTIFUL! I just purchased a few GBRs. I hope they are as colorful (and friendly) as yours!


----------



## GreenBliss

Those Rams are beautiful!


----------



## loveflying

xNiNELiVES said:


> Cam? More importantly lens?


D600 and I believe the lens was my 50mm 1.8g

Sent from my SHV-E210S using Tapatalk


----------



## loveflying

Thanks for the comments everyone! 

Sent from my SHV-E210S using Tapatalk


----------



## jbig

wow loving the female's purple and red!


----------



## loveflying

jbig said:


> wow loving the female's purple and red!


honestly, i think the females is prettier than the male by a long shot


----------



## Pisces 56

I realize it's been sometime since this thread was active, but I'll give it a shot.

How did the Rams and the rasboras get along? Did either one bother the other? Rasboras get eaten? :icon_ques

mk


----------



## Mark.burns43

To answer your question about the german blue rams there a fairly peaceful fish for the cummunity fish best in pairs and as long as theres a enough room and not overcrowded they dont bother other fish i have two in my tank with rasboras and neons and a couple larger tiger barbs they are doing great. Youll know if there stressed if they lose there colors and look dull. Hope alittle info helped


----------



## Pisces 56

Helped a lot, Mark. Thanks. I want to do a small Ram tank with Chili Rasboras as the schooling fish and was concerned - don't know too much about Rams - they'd get eaten by the Rams. Thanks!

mk


----------



## wheatiesl337

Mark.burns43 said:


> peaceful...best in pairs


GBR's might just be the most peaceful cichlid out there, but with any cichlid, temperaments can vary between individuals. 

Also, beware that a male can harass a female to death if the male decides it's time to breed before the female is ready. Based on this, I am not convinced all GBR's are monogamous. Some males might do better in a 1:2 ratio, like apistos.

The pair in that photo above is lovely.


----------



## Mark.burns43

Dont want to jack the thread but still pertains. I have what i thought were two females one being more dominant both have black on bottom dorsels and one has more blue around the black spot on its sides and is pinkish on its mod belly sides but my other one has a darker black spot on its sides with blue and i always double take becuase it looks like a male bit it has pink on its belly. It wont stop following around the other nipping nudging and the more looking female ram bows down 90 percent of the time. It seems younger than the ram im confused about. Both gbr. Thanks mark. Ps..This might help you when you go pick out some rams


----------



## loveflying

Pisces 56 said:


> I realize it's been sometime since this thread was active, but I'll give it a shot.
> 
> How did the Rams and the rasboras get along? Did either one bother the other? Rasboras get eaten? :icon_ques
> 
> mk


the rams and the rasboras got along fine. I never saw any chasing on the part of the rams. Even when they spawned there was little to no aggression against the chilis. I think they were so small that the rams just ignored them...

None of the Chilis were eaten by the rams to my knowledge.


----------



## loveflying

Mark.burns43 said:


> Dont want to jack the thread but still pertains. I have what i thought were two females one being more dominant both have black on bottom dorsels and one has more blue around the black spot on its sides and is pinkish on its mod belly sides but my other one has a darker black spot on its sides with blue and i always double take becuase it looks like a male bit it has pink on its belly. It wont stop following around the other nipping nudging and the more looking female ram bows down 90 percent of the time. It seems younger than the ram im confused about. Both gbr. Thanks mark. Ps..This might help you when you go pick out some rams


In my experience, the best indicators of the sex of rams are three fold. 

1st. If the rams has noticeable pink on its belly like the ram female in my photo that's a dead give away, especially in adult rams. I think young juvi males may have this on occasion but I have never seen an adult male with it.

2nd. The shape of the heads of the fish help a lot. I have found that females are more elongated in the head while males tend to be blunter. More squared off and ready to ram i guess lol. 

3rd. The fin's shape is also an indicator. Males can have longer dorsal rays in the first two like in the picture of my male. Also, the back of the dorsal fin of the female tends to be more rounded off and less pointy or long. Although I don't think this applies in long finned varieties.

hope this helps


----------

